# can you get implantation cramps without spotting?



## babygirlhall

Im 9dpo, have been having what i think (pray) is implantation cramps since yesterday and now easing but no spotting. Is it common to have one without the other or does the fact i have had no spotting mean its not implantation???
:help:

Thanks 
:hug:


----------



## honey08

yep i had awful cramps with morgan and no spotting ! :dance: glx


----------



## babygirlhall

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Canadianmom4

Yes, I've had a ton of cramping with this one, and no spotting at all. Good luck!!! :)


----------



## charlotteb24

With Noah i had no spotting but remember having the worst what i thought was period pains at the time! x


----------



## jennie123

With my other 2 girls..I had nothing at all... x


----------



## Green Lady

When I got preg I was sure AF was about to come early because of the cramps, but I didn't have any spotting. I don't think all women get implantation bleeding or it's so light it's just not noticeable. Best of luck!


----------



## babybefore30

I thought my period was going to come early before I got my BFP as I had awful cramps but it never came, got my BFP 4 days later.


----------



## yumyum1979

I had no sign with my daughter x


----------



## Hel_star

Hi everyone, I am new to all of this but i've been reading your messages for a few weeks now. I think I ovulated last monday 21st August, the day after i was sick with a terrible headache. i took tablets which normally sort my head out and sickness but i couldnt keep them down. Ever since i've had mild cramps all day every day nothing too painful but strange for me because i never normally have cramps until day before AF and day of AF. Anyway these cramps have continued and i'm thinking it must be a good sign because surely you can't imagine those...can you!?! LOL! Ive been taking my temperature every morning and its been strange....it went down when i thought i Ovulated then went up then down 2 days later then up again then down and then the last 3 days its been slowly building up and up. Last night i had a big dinner and totally bloated out and today i still felt full and had another big dinner (doh!) and totally feel like a beach meal i feel like it going no where i keep thinking ill need the toilet soon but i dont. I feel so tired and fuzzy like i cant focus on anything! I look really tired too which isnt helping because Im hoping when i get back to work i hope no1 notices! 
Ive had lots of CM which is like lotion very strange. No spotting or sore boobs?!!?
This is my first month trying and i swore i wouldnt symptom spot but with this happening to me its totally shocked me because normally my PMS and AF is a breeze! 
HELP! i am really hoping not to build my hopes up!


----------



## Shey

I never had implantation spotting when I was pregnant with my son but I did have cramping so yea you can cramp and not spot


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hel_star said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to all of this but i've been reading your messages for a few weeks now. I think I ovulated last monday 21st August, the day after i was sick with a terrible headache. i took tablets which normally sort my head out and sickness but i couldnt keep them down. Ever since i've had mild cramps all day every day nothing too painful but strange for me because i never normally have cramps until day before AF and day of AF. Anyway these cramps have continued and i'm thinking it must be a good sign because surely you can't imagine those...can you!?! LOL! Ive been taking my temperature every morning and its been strange....it went down when i thought i Ovulated then went up then down 2 days later then up again then down and then the last 3 days its been slowly building up and up. Last night i had a big dinner and totally bloated out and today i still felt full and had another big dinner (doh!) and totally feel like a beach meal i feel like it going no where i keep thinking ill need the toilet soon but i dont. I feel so tired and fuzzy like i cant focus on anything! I look really tired too which isnt helping because Im hoping when i get back to work i hope no1 notices!
> Ive had lots of CM which is like lotion very strange. No spotting or sore boobs?!!?
> This is my first month trying and i swore i wouldnt symptom spot but with this happening to me its totally shocked me because normally my PMS and AF is a breeze!
> HELP! i am really hoping not to build my hopes up!

Hey, you sound very similar to me actually! I O'd on 23rd Aug and I have also been having mild cramps ever since... Not really painful (apart from about 15 mins minutes last night!) but just a constant ache... Your temps also sound similar to mine! I had a temp dip the day before O, then it went up for 1 day, down for 2, up for 1, slightly down for 1 and now going up! :haha:


----------



## Hel_star

Hey! Gosh it does sound like we're in the same boat! When is your AF due? Feel so bloated today i think i need to eat less but more often if i can! I just know i never feel like this, i think occasionly i may feel some cramps on AF day but never like this for so long. everyone says if youre trying you should relax and never read into things but seriously this is daft! Night times the worse because you either lie there thinking and dreaming about what it all means or you lie there thinking ohhh has it gone easier and getting all disappointed. Its strange any normal pain you'd do anything to stop it and be releaved when it stopped but this is so different! Ive had no spotting have you? When will you be testing? Im so scared to because i tested last week knowing it was too early but i was gutted and then the cramps continued and i thought ohhh maybe it is something good?! The thing is i continue to google and i either feel really excited or feel gutted its something else! x


----------



## Caroline:-)

TBH, I've no idea when AF is due... I didn't come off bcp until 18th July. That 1st cycle was 26 days, but I don't _think_ I O'd... So whether 26 days will be regular for me, I've no idea!!! :shrug:
I'm 8 DPO now, (after O-ing early on CD8) and I'm going to hold out until at least 10dpo before testing - I probably won't get much further than that though :haha: I'm sure it'll be bfn that early, but hey, I doubt I'll be able to stop myself!!! :dohh:
I've not really had any spotting as such... it was pink on tp when I wiped on 1,3 and 5 dpo, but nothing more than that... I've had a few other symptoms, but then I wonder whether I'm imagining them or trying to fit normal things into symtoms!!!! Who knows!!!
Fingers crossed that the cramps and temps are positive signs for us though!!! If it is, we'll have to be bump buddies!!!! :happydance:


----------



## myk's mummy

babygirlhall said:


> Im 9dpo, have been having what i think (pray) is implantation cramps since yesterday and now easing but no spotting. Is it common to have one without the other or does the fact i have had no spotting mean its not implantation???
> :help:
> 
> Thanks
> :hug:

Yes hun- from what I've heard cramps are more common than the spotting! I had implantation cramping with this pregnancy at 5dpo and BFP at 9dpo (even though half the stuff you read on the internet says implantation doesn't happen that early and there is not enough HCG in your system to be detected at 9dpo) :haha:


----------



## babygirlhall

myk's mummy said:


> babygirlhall said:
> 
> 
> Im 9dpo, have been having what i think (pray) is implantation cramps since yesterday and now easing but no spotting. Is it common to have one without the other or does the fact i have had no spotting mean its not implantation???
> :help:
> 
> Thanks
> :hug:
> 
> Yes hun- from what I've heard cramps are more common than the spotting! I had implantation cramping with this pregnancy at 5dpo and BFP at 9dpo (even though half the stuff you read on the internet says implantation doesn't happen that early and there is not enough HCG in your system to be detected at 9dpo) :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, its always helpful to read up on the internet but never as reliable as hearing from someone who has experienced it :thumbup: congrats on your :bfp: hope i get mine soon, fx!
:hug:


----------



## Hel_star

Do some of these symptoms come and go for anyone? I feel like the cramps feel less now but i feel really bloated and so tired! Im starting to worry that because the cramps have become less it was nothing after all. AF is a week away! I never normally have any cramps until AF day. Feeling so down today :(


----------

